# Blondy



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I figured I'd put up a pic of a recent dog. One that is not the plain old dog. Enjoy guys.



















Compared to an average dog









xdeano


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Thats pretty cool looking. You going to tan it and put it on a wall somewhere?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

yeah i'll just have it tanned and put it with the rest of my weird ones behind the door so the dog doesn't get a hold of them. I have a few others that I have to send in and get tanned anyhow.

It's a neat addition. I was able to see an Albino one about 2 years ago, that a friend shot, but he ended up throwing it out. If only I was about 15 seconds quicker.

xdeano


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Did u sneak up on it using ur flying bike?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

you'd be surprised how close to a coyote you can get on a bike. I start throwing my bike in the back when the ground starts to dry up. It works like you wouldn't believe. I'm not kidding either. :thumb:

xdeano


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

also handy for hauling in smaller amounts of bear bait back on remote logging roads that restrict vehicle acsess. :thumb: .


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good work cant wait to see that hide.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

it's drying as i type. it turned out really well for skinning it feet on in the field.

xdeano


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

my last dog of the year looked very much like this one. too bad it had some rub. it's already dried and hanging next to a yellowish blonde pelt. yours has an intriguing mane. :thumb:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

the mane on it was right around 5 inches long, nothing huge but the cool colors made it look really nice. It still has a grey under coat on it so it almost changes colors. It's kind of different. The red one that I have has white under fur. The fur was still in great condition, no rubbing.

xdeano


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

The bike must have scared the color right out of him. oke:

Nice one xdeano.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I wish he was albino. That would be a very unique one. I think i'd probably mount it if it was albino.

Deano


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

here's mine compared to an average pelt. like yours, even the ears are pale. they look like cousins, huh?








he was a little hard to see under the moon light in the sage and snow...


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

that's a decent pale. The one I have is completely white in the face, and has more of a redish mane. I'll have to take a better pic after I get it back from the tannery.

nice wrok.

xdeano


----------

